# Free Sales Book - Roofing Pitch Book



## daviddeschaine

Hey Guys,

You can get a free pitch book, and this will help you sell more jobs.

Includes roofing installation and before & after photo - Unmarked Print & Use!

*No Charge - No Gimick To Buy!*

You do have to enter your first name & email address

http://www.roofingbusinessmastermind.com


----------



## Grumpy

This is great. I have something very similiar I use to educate my customers but I am always looking for ways to improve. 

The addage "A picture speaks a thosuand words." is true and everyone should have a presentation book. I personally prefer not use the word "pitch" because that implies I am trying to sell something and nobody wants to be "sold" anything. Therefore I am presenting, and it is my presentation book.


----------



## Grumpy

hey dave on page 4 your guys are racking architecturals. Is that an acceptable installation technique where you are from? 

Have you thoguht abotu showing different ventilation types on page 6 since ridge vent is not a one size fits all ventilation and on some project may not be installed? Perhaps fans and mushroom vents. In my presentaion book I show all so that I can point out to the customer what we are going to use and why, I then show them the other options and why they won't necessarily work as well. 

Have you considered putting addresses on the before and after shots? Obviously if someone is downloading this book I would suggest they not use your before and after shots, but use their one... but I have addresses. Plus I have about 5 pages of addresses with small thumb nail photos sorted by city which I can use to show customers jobs we've done in the area. It's a built in refrence list.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*I hope the FREE Sales book Helps YOU!*



Grumpy said:


> This is great. I have something very similiar I use to educate my customers but I am always looking for ways to improve.
> 
> The addage "A picture speaks a thosuand words." is true and everyone should have a presentation book. I personally prefer not use the word "pitch" because that implies I am trying to sell something and nobody wants to be "sold" anything. Therefore I am presenting, and it is my presentation book.


*I hope the FREE Sales book Helps YOU!*

We all need to help each other!


----------



## RemStar

Does everyone here tarp the side of the house the guys are throwing shingles off of? I had never thought of doing that but it looks like a good thing to do to set myself apart from the competition, but it also looks like it could be a pain in the ass.

I have worked as a roofer before with a few companies and we never did this, Does anyone here do it?


----------



## MGP Roofing

Just went to this site myself, its not free of charge as the first post in this thread implies, and it looks to be the sort of site that will start sending a lot of spam!

No use to me!


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Tarp Walls During Tear-Off*



RemStar said:


> Does everyone here tarp the side of the house the guys are throwing shingles off of? I had never thought of doing that but it looks like a good thing to do to set myself apart from the competition, but it also looks like it could be a pain in the ass.
> 
> I have worked as a roofer before with a few companies and we never did this, Does anyone here do it?


Your Right RemStar, At first it my seem difficult, but really it saves you money because of the cost of scratches on vinyl siding, screens in windows, or damage to a paint job. 

Once you pay for a vinyl siding repair, new windows or a paint job you insist on protecting the walls... *;-)*


----------



## Interloc

only time we use a tarp like that is when roof is 7/12 and up,otherwise we just tarp ground,we also stack our tear on a 6/12 and less then move to bin only when its steep do we let it fall...


----------



## Interloc

MGP Roofing said:


> Just went to this site myself, its not free of charge as the first post in this thread implies, and it looks to be the sort of site that will start sending a lot of spam!
> 
> No use to me!


I have to agree,i did sign up then started getting alot of...stuff...so i unsubscribed.


----------



## RemStar

Yes it is free, It gets emailed to you a few minutes after subscription is verified.

I think "Tarping the walls" is a great value added service that can be used during the sales process to set my company apart from the rest. Great suggestion and thanks for the Reply.


----------



## Interloc

RemStar said:


> Yes it is free, It gets emailed to you a few minutes after subscription is verified.
> .


 you'll see..more will come.


----------



## RemStar

I bought the Start Up Masters Kit and found many great points that I will be using to help me run my business better. The part I found most helpful was the sales training video's, which are really great and will absolutely help me sell more jobs.

Davids system is defiantly worth the money, Even if it has one Idea that you hadn't thought of that will work to help improve your business. 

I ran a franchise recently for a summer and paid over $25 000 for similar advice, So I figured whats a measly $100 to help improve my roofing business. I think anyone here should gladly pay the 100.00, even if it only helps you book only 1 more job this year. 

In the grand scheme of running a roofing company, whats a 100 bucks? 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## MGP Roofing

You're right, the free booklet did arrive in my inbox, along with 6 spam messages from this site!
I already have similar info that I present to clients, though this has given me some ideas for improvements to my presentation.


----------



## charlotteroofers

Well the Spam is fine as long as its for useful information and it isn't spam if you're accepting information to begin with...... Dave offers alot of Great info and regardless of how long you've been Roofing or how much you know you can never stop learning.

So many contractors have been busting their butts for years using their physical skills on the job but not reaping the benefits of higher success that sharpening your business and mental skills can bring....I work smarter not harder. I want my grandkids to enjoy me when i'm older, not humped over with back pains looking like an alligator handbag in the face.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Happy Holidays To Everyone!*

We all have worked hard this year, and now it's time to spend some time with our Families - Merry Christmas To All - *The 2011 Will Be A Better Year!*
*
God Bless You All!*

*David Deschaine*


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Best Wishes to you too David.

It seems as if the majority of the guys appreciated your e-book.

I'll check it out later on thius week myself, if you don't mind.

Ed


----------



## Action

Hey Dave,
You should update your free pitch book.
Kinda hard to sell the OSHA story when there isnt one pic of a guy tied off.
Just sayin


----------

